# Technische Probleme mit der Installation von WotlK



## Ahramanyu (12. November 2008)

Hallo Community,

Der Releaseday der neuen Erweiterung WotlK ist eingetroffen. Während einige Spieler bereits vom epischen Gekloppe mit Arthas träumen, hängen andere noch in der Installation, haben Critical Errors oder sehen plötzlich alle anderen Spieler um sich herum als nackte Models.
Um diesen Spielern zu helfen wurde dieser Thread als Sammlung bisher aufgetretener Probleme eröffnet. Lösungsvorschläge sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen.

Dieser Eröffnungspost kann im Verlauf des Thema ständig aktualisiert werden.

Es gelten die üblichen Forenregelungen.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Häufig gestellte Fragen
*
1) Wird man seinen Accounts bereits vor 0:01 auf WotlK upgraden und spielen können?*

_Anwort: Ja, man konnte seinen Account (wider Erwarten) schon um 22.30 Uhr erweitern._

*1.1) Kann ich meinen Account bereits jetzt upgrade ohne zu spielen?*

_Antwort: Sofern die Server halten ist der Account bereits jetzt auf http://wow-europe.com/ auf WotlK upgradebar._

Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...24791&sid=3

*1.3) Kann ich bereits vor 0:01 Uhr einen Todesritter erstellen?*

_Antwort: Ja, auch das geht seit grob 22.30 Uhr._

*2) Seit der Installation von WotlK habe ich mehrere Sprachpakete zur Verfügung. Ist das normal?*

_Antwort: Die Wrath of the Lich King DVD ist in der Tat mehrsprachig. 
Das bedeutet, dass alle Sprachversionen auf der DVD enthalten sind und auch installiert werden können._

Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...20114&sid=3

*3) Seit der Installation resetten sich meine Einstellungen mit jedem Neustart von WoW. Warum?*

_Antwort: Möglicherweise ist euer WTF-Ordner im WoW-Hauptverzeichnis schreibgeschützt. 
Bitte überprüft diese Möglichkeit. Sollte diese Antwort nicht weiterhelfen, vermerkt dies bitte im Thema._

Quelle: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1209453
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Weitere, wichtige Hinweise:

*Frage:  Muss ich das Spiel von der DVD installieren? Wenn ja, warum?*

_Antwort: Um die Wrath of the Lich King Erweiterung zu spielen werden die Installations-DVD und ein Wrath of the Lich King Authentifizierungsschlüssel benötigt. Auf der DVD befinden sich benötigte Spielinhalte, die nicht in den jüngsten Patches enthalten waren. Jeder Account (falls ein Spieler mehrere Accounts besitzt) benötigt eine eigene Kopie von Wrath of the Lich King für die Installation und die Erweiterung mit dem beigefügten Authentifizierungsschlüssel. _

Quelle: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1209645

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Nach der Installation von WotlK wird eure Spielversion auf 3.0.1 zurückgesetzt. So könnt ihr schneller wieder auf 3.0.3 patchen:*



Savix schrieb:


> Hey Buffed-Gemeinde!
> Ich hab grad erfahren, dass der Patch 3.0.2 und 3.0.3 mit der Installation von Wotlk neu downgeloadet werden muss. (Sry fürs denglische Wort^^)
> Ich habe gelesen, dass man die Patches in einen anderen Ordner kopieren soll damit man es schneller wieder hat. Meine Frage ist wie genau das funktioniert.





kaepteniglo schrieb:


> du brauchst das Update auf dem Updates\WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update und WoW-3.0.2.9056-to-3.0.3.9183-deDE-patch.exe
> 
> also: WoW-3.0.2.9056-to-3.0.3.9183-deDE-patch.exe liegt im WoW-Stammverzeichnis
> das andere unter Blizzard\World of Warcraft\Updates\ (da sind bei mit 2.4.3 to 3.0.1 und 3.0.1 to 3.0.2 drin)





DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Hast du Vista ? Dann guck ma bei "Öffentliche Dokumente" ... da legt WoW se bei mir ab,...


----------



## Tazmal (12. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Fullquote gelöscht



man kann seinen key aber schon eingeben in der accountverwaltung.

aber ma ne andere frage, was soll der sinnfreie post ? nur eine frage und antwort


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> man kann seinen key aber schon eingeben in der accountverwaltung.
> 
> aber ma ne andere frage, was soll der sinnfreie post ? nur eine frage und antwort


Wie du dem Eröffnungspost entnehmen kannst, wird dieser im Laufe des Tages noch aktualisiert werden. Da bereits jetzt schon Versionen von WotlK installiert werden, möchten wir einer Flutwelle von einzelnen Themen bezüglich technischer Probleme vorbeugen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. November 2008)

1. Full-Quote als 1. Antwort -> Reported
2. Es soll ein SAMMELTHREAD werden, daher fängt man mit EINER Frage und EINER Antwort an
3. Wo bitte kann man in der Accountverwaltung den Account erweitern? Selbst auf der wow-europe-Startseite ist der Button noch deaktiviert.


----------



## Fonia (12. November 2008)

OK dann gleich mal hier.

Also ich hab wotlk jetzt intsaliert aber mein WoW ist jetzt ständig nur in englisch selbst wenn ich es im Launcher sowie ingame umstell es wird immer automatisch englisch.

Genau so hab ich gemerkt das er irgenwdie nichts speichert. Bei jeden wow start muss ich die Lizenz neu bestätigen sowie das intro und alles angucken wie wenn ich den Cache und den wtf ordner löschen würde.

Weiß jemand ne lösung?

Ich hab windows Vista 32bit
2GB Ram
Amd athlon x2 4600+
Geforce 8600GT

Edit: ich hab die lösung

Einfach den WTF sowie den Cache ordner löschen und WoW neu starten und schon sollte das Problem behoben sein ( Im lancher dann aber gucken das WoW auf deutsch gestellt ist)


----------



## Trakodana (12. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> man kann seinen key aber schon eingeben in der accountverwaltung.
> 
> aber ma ne andere frage, was soll der sinnfreie post ? nur eine frage und antwort


Man kann zwar den Key eingeben, aber der Content ist noch nicht freigeschalten....das "Nein" bezog sich auf "upgraden *und* spielen können?" wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe.

Und zu deiner Frage: Soetwas nennt man "Forumsmoderation"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. November 2008)

@Fonia
Ich tippe darauf, dass dein WTF-Ordner schreibgeschützt war. Den Schreibschutz auszustellen hätte sicherlich auch den gewünschten Effekt gebracht. Ich werde den Eröffnungspost um diesen Punkt erweitern.

Edit: Eröffnungspost wurde weiter bearbeitet. Sollten Erklärungen zum umständlich geschrieben sein, bitte ich um Änderungsvorschläge.


----------



## Fanktolas (12. November 2008)

Ich hab leider letztens die Patches gelöscht, wo kann ich die denn heute abend noch laden, bevor ich morgen das addon installiere?
besten dank


----------



## Haggelo (12. November 2008)

Weil der letzte thread geschlossen wurde versuch ichs mal hier

Ich hab patch 3.2 in einen anderen ordner gesteckt ( weil blizz das so wollte , also habs in den von blizz empfohlenen ordner gepackt )

meint ihr ich werd dann probleme beim install von wotlk haben ?


----------



## Thí (12. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> haben Critical Errors oder sehen plötzlich alle anderen Spieler um sich herum als nackte Models



Juhu nackt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philso (12. November 2008)

Ich hab jetzt wow-3.0.2.9056-to-3.0.3.9183-dede-patch und WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update einfach nochma neu gesaugt.
Richtig so??

PS: Allen noch viel spass die die Nacht schon loslegen =)


----------



## lilithb (12. November 2008)

Fanktolas schrieb:


> Ich hab leider letztens die Patches gelöscht, wo kann ich die denn heute abend noch laden, bevor ich morgen das addon installiere?
> besten dank



der frage schliesse ich mich an
den patch .0.2 auf .0.3 kann ich finden (danke für die pfadangabe)
der patch 0.1 auf 0.2 ist aber nicht zu finden nur der downloader dazu...

kann der patch irgendwo (auf einer vertrausenswürdigen site, pls) heruntergaldan werden?

danke im voraus


----------



## Philso (12. November 2008)

www.wowsource.de
Hab ich grad beide nochma geladen würde sagen die sind OK =)


----------



## Drumdrum (12. November 2008)

lilithb schrieb:


> der frage schliesse ich mich an
> den patch .0.2 auf .0.3 kann ich finden (danke für die pfadangabe)
> der patch 0.1 auf 0.2 ist aber nicht zu finden nur der downloader dazu...
> 
> ...


also bei mir hab ich net ihrgendwelche patches verschoben wie einer der vorposter einfach installiert und patch laufen lassen, der patch client hat dann von selbst gemerkt das ich 3.0.2 schon hatte und hat die geschichte in 5 sec durchgezogen nur den patch installieren musst ich halt  nochmal


----------



## Philso (12. November 2008)

Ich bin ma gespannt was morgenfrüh beim Gamestop um 8 Uhr los is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hat man schon frei und dann trotzdem um 7 aufstehen ^^


----------



## buuge (12. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Häufig gestellte Fragen
> *
> ...


sorry fürs klugscheissen aber man kann den account bereits upgraden. habs vor ~2 stunden gemacht und mein account-typ wird als wotlk angegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2008)

Alle Sprachpakete? Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann komm ich doch noch mal dazu, WoW auf französisch zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (12. November 2008)

buuge schrieb:


> sorry fürs klugscheissen aber man kann den account bereits upgraden. habs vor ~2 stunden gemacht und mein account-typ wird als wotlk angegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, die Frage besteht aber aus 2 Teilen. upgraden UND spielen ? und die Antwort dazu ist klar nein, denn spielen kannst du noch nicht ;P
auch sorry fürs Klugscheissen


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. November 2008)

Inzwischen muss ich mich aber selbst korrigieren: Anscheinend wurden einige Features verfrüht freigeschaltet. Der Todesritter und die neuen Gebiete scheinen nun verfügbar zu sein.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Häufig gestellte Fragen
> 
> 1) Wird man seinen Accounts bereits vor 0:01 auf WotlK upgraden und spielen können?
> 
> Anwort: Nein.


Das ist schon mal falsch, weil seit ca. 22.30Uhr die ersten Spieler in Nordend eingtroffen sind. Die Upgrade Page von WotLK ist seit dieser Uhrzeit online.


----------



## naiver (12. November 2008)

ICH  habe schon alles erweitert habe auch einen lvl 70 char auf dem server und bei mir kommt immer die meldung beim erstellen des DK das ich mindestesn einen 55 auf den server brauche -.-


----------



## Doggerbajoc (13. November 2008)

Habe follgendes Problem bei der Installation:

 Die Datei "MPQs-1\FullInstallLK\Data#common.MPQ\TILESET\Generic\burgundy_s.blp" im Archiv "H:\Installer Tome 3.mpq" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Es trat folgender Fehler auf: "2". Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQFile::OpenFromArchive)

Kann nicht mal die Datein vollständig von der DVD auf die Festplatte kopieren!

(/=&?")(?§"$)(& nochmal^^

hat jemand das gleich Prob oder is die DVD wirklich im `§)(?$)(/

pls help

Dog


----------



## mausi28 (13. November 2008)

Huhu.

Hab das selbe Problem wie du, nach 2 % bricht das Installationsporgramm ab mit dem selben Text. 
War ja nen kurzer Ausflug nach Nordend.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rokar (13. November 2008)

selbe Problem....


----------



## Doggerbajoc (13. November 2008)

so wie´s auschaut is die DVD im ARSCH!



In der Hilfestellung steht auch nur: Kopier die gesamte Disc in nen neuen Ordner! bei 3 und 4 kommen Fehler auf!

sende später noch mehr!


----------



## Defander (13. November 2008)

Doggerbajoc schrieb:


> so wie´s auschaut is die DVD im ARSCH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach ja mein Fehler:

Die Datei "MPQs-1\FullInstallLK\Data#common.MPQ\TILESET\Generic\burgundy_s.blp" im Archiv "D:\Installer Tome 3.mpq" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Es trat folgender Fehler auf: "2". Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQFile::OpenFromArchive)


Nabend zusammen, 

da freut man sich auf WoW und wird bei 2 % in Arsch getreten.... weis jemand ne Lösung? 

Ehm wie geht das mit dem "auf die Festplatte" brennen ? bin bissle doof ^^

MfG Deffi


----------



## Spawn000 (13. November 2008)

Die Datei "MPQs-1\FullInstallLK\Data#common.MPQ\TILESET\Generic\burgundy_s.blp" im Archiv "E:\Installer Tome 3.mpq" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Es trat folgender Fehler auf: "2". Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQFile::OpenFromArchive)

Hab leider das selbe Problem und find es schade das manche DVD Defekt sind, ich hoffe man findet noch ne Lösung ansonsten muss ich nachher nochmal zu MM und meine DVD umtauschen. Ist echt schade da steht man draussen und friiiiiiiiiet sich den PoPO ab und dann sowas.


----------



## Streichelzoo (13. November 2008)

> Die Datei "MPQs-1\FullInstallLK\Data#common.MPQ\TILESET\Generic\burgundy_s.blp" im Archiv "E:\Installer Tome 3.mpq" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Es trat folgender Fehler auf: "2". Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQFile::OpenFromArchive)



Hatte genau das selbe Problem - CD anhauchen und sauberwischen hat nach dem 2. mal geholfen...

Nun darf ich aufs Patchen warten, den er komischwerde bis zur hälfte auf der HD gefundne hat - ab 300MB lädt er aber...


----------



## Doggerbajoc (13. November 2008)

Wie man sieht haben viele mittlerweile folgendes Problem bei der Installation des neuen Addons Wrath of the Lich King:

Die Datei "MPQs-1\FullInstallLK\Data#common.MPQ\TILESET\Generic\burgundy_s.blp" im Archiv "H:\Installer Tome 3.mpq" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Es trat folgender Fehler auf: "2". Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQFile::OpenFromArchive

Da ihr nicht 200 Seiten durchblättern müsst eröffne ich hiermit ne neue Seite, für Ratschläge, Tipps etc.! 

Im Endeffekt wird es daraus auslaufen, ne neu DVD zu holen, trotzdem hab ich nach geschlagenen 4 Stunden "herumoperierens" immer noch die Hoffnung, irgendwer könnte uns dabei helfen!!!

Also! Postet pls!

Kopieren von files von der DVD auf die Festplatte fuktioniert nicht (zumindest bei install 3 und 4 nicht (bei mir))!
Sicherheitskopie der DVD zu erstellen funktioniert ebenfalls nicht!
Im abgesicherten modus zu installiern geht a nit!

...


----------



## Flipside (13. November 2008)

gleiches Problem

Link zum Blizzforum: LINK

Gruß


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Tidra hilft...aus Quelle vom offiziellen WoW Forum...wen wunderts kein Blue Post....hier der Dl Link...

Funktioniert...nach anfänglichen lahmen Zahlen doch recht zügig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/downloads.../InstallWoW.exe


----------



## Defander (13. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Tidra hilft...aus Quelle vom offiziellen WoW Forum...wen wunderts kein Blue Post....hier der Dl Link...
> 
> Funktioniert...nach anfänglichen lahmen Zahlen doch recht zügig
> 
> ...




willste WoW ganz neuinstallen oder ?


----------



## RaVEaeL (13. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Tidra hilft...aus Quelle vom offiziellen WoW Forum...wen wunderts kein Blue Post....hier der Dl Link...
> 
> Funktioniert...nach anfänglichen lahmen Zahlen doch recht zügig
> 
> ...



Keylogger^^


----------



## Dopeweezy (13. November 2008)

Defander schrieb:


> willste WoW ganz neuinstallen oder ?




is aber auch n %&/($ hier alles müll ist das von blizz man nix geht zu install 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mri strate er das game net mal zum install versuche es auf hd zu kopieren -_-


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

RaVEaeL schrieb:


> Keylogger^^




Tjo wenn...dann hab ich Pech gehabt...allerdings wäre das ein aufwendiger Keylogger der mit dem offiziellen Installprog von Wotlk 1,8 GB download btw. installed. Najo bin bei 90 % , wenns nicht funzt sag ich gerne becheid


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Tjo wenn...dann hab ich Pech gehabt...allerdings wäre das ein aufwendiger Keylogger der mit dem offiziellen Installprog von Wotlk 1,8 GB download btw. installed. Najo bin bei 90 % , wenns nicht funzt sag ich gerne becheid



Es ist defintiv der richtige Download. Das kann man kaum fälschen. Die Hintergrundmusik passt, alles passt. 

@ Mod
Den Link könnte man nun auch im Erstbeitrag dazuschreiben.^^


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Update: Fertig Installt. Nun prüft er nochmal die bereits Pre Patche downloads durch...offizieller Launcher etc. Alles einwandfrei bisher.

PS: Nein nur weils Install Exe heisst wird Wow nicht komplett neu installiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millionphoenix (13. November 2008)

Hilfe! WotLK installiert - Patch runtergeladen - Patch Installation friert bei 3% ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Jetzt frierts bei 4%...


----------



## Norcaine (13. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich dachte ich frag mal hier bevor ich meinen acc lösche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe grade Wotlk erstanden und will installieren.... nach 2% schreibt er, das er ne datei auf der dvd nicht öffnen kann und brcht die installation ab...

Was mach ich falsch?

Danke schonmal für evtl hilfe


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haben scheinbar viele das Problem wenn man mal im offiziellen Forum schaut.

Wenn gar nichts hilft dann lade es dir hier:

http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/downloads.../InstallWoW.exe

Definitiv funktionsfähig und kein Keylogger

Vorher unbedingt den "Updates" Ordner backuppen und nachher wieder einfügen. Dort dann die beiden Updater ausführen, wieder zurück in den Hauptordner und den Updater von 3.0.3. ausführen, fertig.


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. November 2008)

Poste das mal mit der genauen Fehlermeldung im Technik Forum von WoW.


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Sodele...ich bin in Nordend...viel Spass allen Zweiflern aufs warten eines offiziellen Links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ouna (13. November 2008)

Problem: Habe immer mit englischem Sprachpaket gespielt (deutsche wow Versionen). Jetzt Wotlk installiert, geil, will auf englisch umstellen via Launcher: Spiel bleibt deutsch. Egal was ich versuche, das Spiel wird einfach nicht englisch. 

Sprachpaket sagt, dass es installiert ist, Addon wurde auch auf englisch installiert. 

Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Dopeweezy (13. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Tidra hilft...aus Quelle vom offiziellen WoW Forum...wen wunderts kein Blue Post....hier der Dl Link...
> 
> Funktioniert...nach anfänglichen lahmen Zahlen doch recht zügig
> 
> ...



yop läuft 1a install und spielen haut  rein leute gehe qstn xD


----------



## Spawn000 (13. November 2008)

Die Datei "MPQs-1\FullInstallLK\Data#common.MPQ\TILESET\Generic\burgundy_s.blp" im Archiv "E:\Installer Tome 3.mpq" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Es trat folgender Fehler auf: "2". Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQFile::OpenFromArchive)

Lösung gefunden, also DVD ist nicht Defekt gewessen,Nein mein Laufwerk wollte es nicht erkennen.
Hab jetzt ein altes Laufwerk rein gemacht und man siehe da, ich kann es Insterlieren.
Ist aber trotzdem nicht schön sowas von Blizz.


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hallo bin geradedabei wotlk zu installieren und bekam bei 2 % die fehlermeldung 

Die datei MPQs-1\fullinstallk\data#common.mpq\tileset\generic\burgundy\s.blp

Im archiv E:\installer tome 3.mpq   konnte nicht geöffnet werden 

es trat folgender fehler auf : ''2''


was hat das denn zu bedeuten ? 

weiß wer was ich da machen kann =( ?


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. November 2008)

Jemand hat sowas schonmal gepostet.
Auch was bei 2% beim installieren.

Schreib das mal ins Technik Forum von WoW-Europe


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Doggerbajoc schrieb:


> Habe follgendes Problem bei der Installation:
> 
> Die Datei "MPQs-1\FullInstallLK\Data#common.MPQ\TILESET\Generic\burgundy_s.blp" im Archiv "H:\Installer Tome 3.mpq" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Es trat folgender Fehler auf: "2". Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQFile::OpenFromArchive)
> 
> ...



das gleiche ... help plz


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Haben scheinbar viele das Problem wenn man mal im offiziellen Forum schaut.
> 
> Wenn gar nichts hilft dann lade es dir hier:
> 
> ...



trau mich nicht auf den link zu klicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raremob (13. November 2008)

Alter Schwede...geht garnet klar was sich Blizz da zusammengeschustert hat!

Vielleicht finden einige von euch hilfreiche Tips hier:


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...3&pageNo=17


...wenn nicht, trotzdem viel Spaß beim Lesen...sind ja bis jetzt erst klasse 17 Seiten! :-D

...Blizz kommt bestimmt morgen mit dem Tip sich n Laufwerk von XY zu holen und die Jungs rennen dann bei der ersten Pressekonferenz mit dem Logo von Hersteller XY aufm Hemdkragen rum... ;-)

Naja, dickes GRATZ an Blizz...grandiose Leistung! Auch wenns am Ende klappen wird, geht es so absolut nicht klar...


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Nehmt oben zitierten Link...ist ein offizieller Link/DL...Download mit bis zu 1,4 MB /s ....zumindest jetzt noch in der Nacht. Dauert mit Ptches etc. ca. ne knappe Stunde dann seid ihr in Nordend


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> trau mich nicht auf den link zu klicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht, vertrau mir. ;P


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> trau mich nicht auf den link zu klicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kannst du bedenkenlos. Spätestens nach dem Installer Durchlauf und dem offiziellen Launcher bist uch du überzeugt


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Haben scheinbar viele das Problem wenn man mal im offiziellen Forum schaut.
> 
> Wenn gar nichts hilft dann lade es dir hier:
> 
> ...



Bei mir hat er die Updater sogar automatisch ausgeführt. Vorrausgesetztt man war vorher bereits 3.03 gepatched. Dauerte auch nurn paar Minuten.


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Es geht, vertrau mir. ;P


ok , und wenn ich da drauf klicke acc daten eingeb wird WOTLK runtergeladen ?


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er die Updater sogar automatisch ausgeführt. Vorrausgesetztt man war vorher bereits 3.03 gepatched. Dauerte auch nurn paar Minuten.


Alle drei? Aber man muss es doch in der Reihenfolge machen oder? Ich bin noch am runterladen, meine Verbindung ist nicht so schnell.^^

Hab den "Updates" Ordner sicherheitshalber kopiert und auf dem Desktop eingefügt da manche auch berichtet haben das der gelöscht wurde bei der Installation.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ok , und wenn ich da drauf klicke acc daten eingeb wird WOTLK runtergeladen ?



Wenn du die Daten eingibst und bestätigst, wird die "WoWInstallexe" downgeloadet. Die musst du dann starten und im Drop down Menü "Wrath of the Lich King" auswählen. Dann zieht es wiederum den Downloader für WotLK. Da kannst du dann "Installieren" klicken und es lädt das eigentliche Spiel herunter und installiert es nachher.^^

Du wirst sehen, ist selbsterklärend.^^


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Alle drei? Aber man muss es doch in der Reihenfolge machen oder? Ich bin noch am runterladen, meine Verbindung ist nicht so schnell.^^
> 
> Hab den "Updates" Ordner sicherheitshalber kopiert und auf dem Desktop eingefügt da manche auch berichtet haben das der gelöscht wurde bei der Installation.



Ne nur 2...wotlk is auf stand 3.01...also kommt nur 3.02 un dann der mini patch 3.03 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja Gott segene die 16 MB Leitung *gg*

Reihenfolge ist wurscht...passiert eh alles vollautomatisch


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Ne nur 2...wotlk is auf stand 3.01...also kommt nur 3.02 un dann der mini patch 3.03
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt ja, man braucht ja nur die eine Datei. Sind ja zwei Unterordner bei "Updates".^^

Ja, welch Glück für dich. *g* Ich muss aber sowieso noch auf meinen Key warten, da ich es per Amazon bestellt habe und zwar eine CE. :] Aber jetzt schon laden ist mir lieber.^^

Wenn du das sagst.^^


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

So nochmal drauf hinweis, bevor ich mich nochmal 2 Stunden vor der Arbeit hinhaue -.- 

Der Link ist ECHT. Den haben User per E-Maiil erhalten weils sie sich wegen dem bestehenden DVD Prob an den Tech Supp gewandt haben. Bliizz wird nicht umhin kommen, den geplanten DL viel früher on zu stellen. Also nutzt die Gelegenheit und ladet JETZT. Morgen kanns schon zu spät sein, und ihr müsst euch den DL mit 100 000 Usern teilen. Dürfte gerade für Leute mit schwacher Leitung dann zur Nervenprobe werden.


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Stimmt ja, man braucht ja nur die eine Datei. Sind ja zwei Unterordner bei "Updates".^^
> 
> Ja, welch Glück für dich. *g* Ich muss aber sowieso noch auf meinen Key warten, da ich es per Amazon bestellt habe und zwar eine CE. :] Aber jetzt schon laden ist mir lieber.^^
> 
> Wenn du das sagst.^^



Na dann vielGlück , hoffe kriegst ih schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bye und Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Na dann vielGlück , hoffe kriegst ih schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin zuversichtlich. *g* Ebenfalls gute Nacht und danke für den Link nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

funzt bei mir nicht ... bekomm da auf der seite nen error


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> funzt bei mir nicht ... bekomm da auf der seite nen error



Was für nen Error?


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Was für nen Error?




nach dem 2ten versuch hab ich es ''gespeichert'' wenn ich es jetzt öffnen will  werd ich gefragt mit was ich es öffnen soll !?

paint  internet explorer usw ...? 



im wow forum reden jetzt alle von CD bremse ... damit soll es klappen ! aber was is das denn genau ?

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...3&pageNo=15


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> nach dem 2ten versuch hab ich es ''gespeichert'' wenn ich es jetzt öffnen will  werd ich gefragt mit was ich es öffnen soll !?
> 
> paint  internet explorer usw ...?
> 
> ...



CD Bremse? Hab ich nicht gebraucht. Hast du die Datei "InstallWoW" jetzt runtergeladen?


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> CD Bremse? Hab ich nicht gebraucht. Hast du die Datei "InstallWoW" jetzt runtergeladen?



also..... wenn ich auf downloaden gehe  kann ich es nur   SUCHEN/SPEICHERN/ABBRECHEN 

hab da mal speichern gemacht und wenn ich die datei ausführen will ... werd  ich immer gefragt mit was ich das asführen möchte

Ich öffne InstallWow  dann                 .....        wählen sie ein programm aus mit dem sie installWow ausführen wollen :

ich denke ich muss es mit .zip öffnen , hab das aber hrgentwie nicht .. kann es nur mit internetexplorer .. paint .. windwos media player ... usw


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> also..... wenn ich auf downloaden gehe  kann ich es nur   SUCHEN/SPEICHERN/ABBRECHEN
> 
> hab da mal speichern gemacht und wenn ich die datei ausführen will ... werd  ich immer gefragt mit was ich das asführen möchte
> 
> ...



Doppellinksklick?^^

Ansonsten lad dir mal WinRaR runter. Das hab ich auch und probier es nochmal mit Doppelklick.


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Doppellinksklick?^^


 
also ich geh auf start dann ei suchen  installwow klick drauf ( öffnet sich sofotz mit 1 klick ) =/


ich bekomm halt auch schon ewig in der taskleiste ne melung  : zu wenig speicher auf recovery (D ... daran liegts nich oder ( kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus =(  .  )


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> also ich geh auf start dann ei suchen  installwow klick drauf ( öffnet sich sofotz mit 1 klick ) =/
> 
> 
> ich bekomm halt auch schon ewig in der taskleiste ne melung  : zu wenig speicher auf recovery (D ... daran liegts nich oder ( kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus =(  .  )



Du hast doch die "InstallWoW" auf dem Desktop gespeichert oder? Da drauf linksklicken.^^ Und danach kannst im Fenster auswählen was du installieren willst. Daran könnte es schon liegen, denn die Installation braucht mindestens 1,8 GB Speicherplatz und wenn auf D nicht genug Platz ist geht es nicht.^^

Ansonsten mal WinRaR downloaden.


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Winrar hab ich schon ... ich glaub ich hab das falsche wowinstalldingens runtergeladen 

kann mir wer das nochma mit CD bremse erklären ? also in den wow foren ging es bei allen mit cd bremse ... hab aber kp was das ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Du hast doch die "InstallWoW" auf dem Desktop gespeichert oder? Da drauf linksklicken.^^ Und danach kannst im Fenster auswählen was du installieren willst. Daran könnte es schon liegen, denn die Installation braucht mindestens 1,8 GB Speicherplatz und wenn auf D nicht genug Platz ist geht es nicht.^^
> 
> Ansonsten mal WinRaR downloaden.



ich glaub ich hab das falsche heruntergeladen .. wie gesagt .. beim download bekam ich  nicht die möglichkeit AUSFÜHREN


sondern nur  SUCHEN   SPEICHERN  und ABBRECHEN



also bei recovery (D hab ich 1,95 gb von 5,75 gb frei ? 
 aber bei der info steht das ich noch in etwa 400 gb frei habe


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Winrar hab ich schon ... ich glaub ich hab das falsche wowinstalldingens runtergeladen
> 
> kann mir wer das nochma mit CD bremse erklären ? also in den wow foren ging es bei allen mit cd bremse ... hab aber kp was das ist
> 
> ...



Hier nochmal der LinK:
http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/downloads.../InstallWoW.exe 

Da auf Speichern gehen und dann auf die runtergeladene Datei doppelklicken.

Edit:

Ich habe es mit dem Internet Explorer probiert und es geht tatsächlich nicht. Nimm mal Firefox dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der LinK:
> http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/downloads.../InstallWoW.exe
> 
> Da auf Speichern gehen und dann auf die runtergeladene Datei doppelklicken.



hab ich >.<  dann bekomm ich die meldung 

Datei öffnen ? 

herausgeber blizzard entertainment usw ... wenn ich dann auf öffnen klicke  werd ich wieder gefragt mit was ich das öffnen soll ...

kagg vista


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> hab ich >.<  dann bekomm ich die meldung
> 
> Datei öffnen ?
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt. Probier es mit Firefox nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

bin gerade echt am verzweifeln ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith : install gerade firefox


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> bin gerade echt am verzweifeln ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Firefox downloaden und nochmal probieren. Das geht nun ganz sicher denke ich.

Gut. Dann nochmal den Link zu WoW anklicken. Wenn die Datei zum WoW Symbol wird haste es denke ich geschafft.^^


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Probier es mit Firefox nochmal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der download funzt wenigstens schonmal !

Edith :!! er lädt jetzt gerade dateien ( geht sehr flott )


Edith 2 !!: also ich download zuende ( vom internet ) jetzt hat sich das install fenster von wotlk geöffnet
               sieht ugt aus bis jetzt ... fast 3 %


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> der download funzt wenigstens schonmal !
> 
> Edith :!! er lädt jetzt gerade dateien ( geht sehr flott )



WoWinstallexe da und mit Symbol?^^

Wunderbar. Ich denke nun dürfte alles weitere kein Problem sein.

Ich frage mich nur warum der Download nur mit Firefox funzt.^^


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur warum der Download nur mit Firefox funzt.^^


ich mich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich bin jetzt bei   herunterladen und installieren ( blizzard fenster ) und schon bei 4 % .. hoffe es geht ...

muss ich noch ihrgentwas auf die festplatte oder so kopieren ? hab ich jetzt bei anderen im wow forum gelesen oder hat sich das erledigt da ich es heruntergeladen habe ?

hab auch vista also musste ich als patch 3.2 rauskam den patch in einen anderen ordner ( ordner den blizz mir empfohlen hat ) kopieren/verschieben  könnte es da probleme geben ?



BIIIIGGGGG THX für die geduld  hexenkind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith : 30 %


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ich mich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kommt dann danach noch das eigentliche WotLK Fenster..wirste aber merken.^^
Also der Kollege meinte es würde sich automatisch updaten, aber ich würde den "Update" Ordner vorsichtshalber kopieren und ihn nach der Installation wieder einfügen. Dann musste eben den Patch 3.0.2. und 3.0.3. noch installieren.

Der Download dauert aber jetzt ne Weile, sind schließlich 1,8 GB.^^


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Da kommt dann danach noch das eigentliche WotLK Fenster..wirste aber merken.^^
> Also der Kollege meinte es würde sich automatisch updaten, aber ich würde den "Update" Ordner vorsichtshalber kopieren und ihn nach der Installation wieder einfügen. Dann musste eben den Patch 3.0.2. und 3.0.3. noch installieren.
> 
> Der Download dauert aber jetzt ne Weile, sind schließlich 1,8 GB.^^



also das mit dem ordner hab ich jetzt nich soooo ganz verstanden ( kenn mich wirklich überhaupt nicht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
wohin soll ich denn den ordner kopieren ?


also download ( im blizz fenster ) is bei 84 %   1,1gb von 1,8 gb geladen   dauert jetzt aber seit 82 % ewig lange


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> also das mit dem ordner hab ich jetzt nich soooo ganz verstanden ( kenn mich wirklich überhaupt nicht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Prinzip egal. Ich hab ihn in "Eigene Dateien" kopiert.^^ 

Nach der Installation dann:

1. "Updates" Ordner wieder in den World of Warcraft Ordner verschieben.

2. In den Updates Ordner hinein und "WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update" installieren.

3. Im WoW Hauptordner noch "WoW-3.0.2.9056-to-3.0.3.9183-deDE-patch" installieren.

Kann aber wie gesagt auch sein das es das automatisch macht. Deshalb nur kopieren und nicht ausschneiden.^^

Wie lange der Download dauert liegt an deiner Internetverbindung. Bei mir lief es vorhin auch mal kurz schnell und dann wieder langsam. Das ist normal schätze ich.^^


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Im Prinzip egal. Ich hab ihn in "Eigene Dateien" kopiert.^^
> 
> Nach der Installation dann:
> 
> ...



Also install is fertig 

is das denn zwingend notwendig das so zu machen ?

also der patch wurde jetzt innerhalb von 3 sec geladen

edith : jetzt läuft gerade der blizzard updater ( 20 % )


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Also install is fertig
> 
> is das denn zwingend notwendig das so zu machen ?
> 
> ...



Wenn es alles automatisch ging dann ist es wohl nicht zwingend.
Ich weiß es nämlich noch nicht, denn ich downloade noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Verbindung ist leider "etwas" langsam. xD

Edit:
Sag bescheid wenn du spielen kannst.^^


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Wenn es alles automatisch ging dann ist es wohl nicht zwingend.
> Ich weiß es nämlich noch nicht, denn ich downloade noch.
> 
> 
> ...



ah war nur 3.2 der gerade geladen wurde   3.3 kommt jetzt erst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (16 % )

kommt danach noch etwas ?


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ah war nur 3.2 der gerade geladen wurde   3.3 kommt jetzt erst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



keine ahnung, ich downloade ja noch. xD (88%). Aber ich denke nicht.


----------



## Haggelo (13. November 2008)

ES KLAPPT!!!!!!!
ES KLAPPT!!!!!!!!! sry das musste sein !!! hätte niemals damit gerechnet
!!!



BIIIIIIGGG  TY  Hexenkind


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ES KLAPPT!!!!!!!
> ES KLAPPT!!!!!!!!! sry das musste sein !!! hätte niemals damit gerechnet
> !!!
> 
> ...



Hab ich doch gesagt das es klappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis es meine Installation zuende geladen hat.^^ (deshalb bin ich auch noch wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Bittesehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und benutz Firefox, ist eh besser.^^


----------



## Gallow (13. November 2008)

Soweit man den Link noch misstraut, loggt euch bei der normalen Accountverwaltung ein (offizielle WOW Seite) und klickt den link dann, es popt dann sofort das Downloadfenster auf.


----------



## airbaer (13. November 2008)

Also wenn Ihr Euch das File bei Blizz runtergeladen habt, sieht das so aus. InstallWoW. Ihr müsst es jetzt nur umbenennen in InstallWoW.exe. Schon gehts. Wenn ich sowas immer höhre. Müsst Firefox runterladen. Man man ^^ das sind einfach nur Sicherheitseinstellungen von IE7.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

airbaer schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr Euch das File bei Blizz runtergeladen habt, sieht das so aus. InstallWoW. Ihr müsst es jetzt nur umbenennen in InstallWoW.exe. Schon gehts. Wenn ich sowas immer höhre. Müsst Firefox runterladen. Man man ^^ das sind einfach nur Sicherheitseinstellungen von IE7.



Wusste ich nicht, denn ich benutze keinen IE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damnation1988 (13. November 2008)

cd install is mist..bricht immer bei 2% ab -.-


----------



## Gallow (13. November 2008)

Virenscanner aus? Damit hat WoW oft Probleme


----------



## Damnation1988 (13. November 2008)

nein..hab etz in meheren foren wow foren gelesen das ALLE bei 2% install probleme hatten..alle die gleiche fehlermeldung...

ich hab etz den link von einem vorposter hier benutzt und lad den mist runter..

ABER WTF BLIZZARD...könnt ihr etz net ma mehr eine ordentliche installations dvd aufn markt bringen..bzw probiert ihr eure gebrannte kacke net vorher aus??

man man man..

da freut man sich den arsch wieder gemütlich bei der installation auftauen zu lassen..und dann gerät man gleich in weißglut weil gar nix geht..

btw... virenscanner und firewall hab ich auf dem server nicht xD..

macht alles der hausintere router^^


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Guten Morgen....Mist verpennt...war ja klar -.-

Wieich sehe hat Link einige geholfen. Freut mich. 

Nochmal. Ihr braucht nix sichern etc. Wer bereits .. gepatched war, wird nur noch mal die relativ kurze Updater Routine, von 3.01 zu 3.02....und die noch kürzere von 3.02 zu 3.03 über sich ergehen lassen müssen. 

Mfg und arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atsam (13. November 2008)

Stimmt es, dass ich für Wotlk zwingend Windows XP SP3 brauche?


----------



## Damnation1988 (13. November 2008)

öhm ich glaube nicht..aber mach dir darüber mal keine gedanken..erstma mußt du wotlk installiert bekommen..das hat mal wieder so seinen tücken...

am liebsten würd ich ja die cd mit ner briefbombe zusammen postwendend an blizzard zurückschicken^^

öhm ob man sp3 brauhct oder nicht kann ich dir sagen sobald ich wotlk tortz 2 dvd versionen downloaden muß -.-

naja ich installier es dann ma an nem xp sp2 rechner und an nem xp sp3 rechner..und schau ma ob das was ausmacht..testurteil poste ich dann


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Atsam schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass ich für Wotlk zwingend Windows XP SP3 brauche?




Steht zumindest so auf dem Cover für die Mindestvorraussetzungen.


----------



## Firun (13. November 2008)

Also meine CE DvD hat keine Probleme gemacht bei der Installation.


----------



## Damnation1988 (13. November 2008)

Also ich weiß net genau ob das versionen oder preis abhängig ist..fakt is aber das in blizzards wow forum innerhalb kürzerster zeit über 26 Seiten aufgetan haben die probleme beim installieren haben/hatten

überall der gleiche fehler..annscheinend is die tome 3.mqp kaputt..bzw so doof auf die scheibe gepresst worden das 99,9999999999999999999% aller laufwerke auf der welt beim installieren bei2% abbrechen

super ich hab 2 rechner mit jeweils 3 dvd laufwerken unterschiedlicher preisqualität..und keine schafft es über die 2%

ich bin etz grad dabei mal zu versuchen den cd inhalt aufn desktop zu ziehen..dauert aber ne weile..weil mir empfohlen wurde mit 4x die cd zu kopieren.

aber mal ganz ehrlich 34/74 € für ne dvd die den meisten leuten nur ärger einbringt

und das auch noch obwohl man sich teilweise 1 stunde lang den arsch abgefroren hat...ne das darf net sein ..vor allem net bei so nem milliarden unternehmen wie blizzard


----------



## Damnation1988 (13. November 2008)

so gerade eben ging ein pop up auf..wow erfolgreich runtergeladen und installiert..etz fängt er das patchen an..gottseidank mach ich von jedem patch ein backup auf der externen^^...

danke für den findigen menschen der den downloadlink eingestellt hat


----------



## Aishe (13. November 2008)

Kleiner Hinweis für die Spieler, die nach erfolgreicher Installation ingame den Hinweis beim Erstellen des Todesritters bekommen, dass sie einen Level 55 Charakter benötigen (obwohl sie einen haben^^) - bitte erstellt einen Level 1 Charakter, löscht diesen dann wieder und erstellt dann einen Todesritter.

Die Info habe ich von einem freundlicher Gamemaster  - nochmal danke auf diesem Weg - die Jungs und Mädels waren gestern nacht echt fix.

Und bei mir hat es funktioniert.


----------



## TheMayhem (13. November 2008)

Also ich versuche nun schon seid 40min wotlk zu instalieren komme aber nicht über 2% hinaus dann bricht die instalation immer ab und es erscheint ein fenster mit dem text:

 Die Datei "MPQs-1\FullInstallLK\Data#common.MPQ\TILESET\Generic\burgundy_s.blp" im Archiv "D:\Installer Tome 3.mpq" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Es trat folgender Fehler auf: "2". Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQFile::OpenFromArchive)

WAS GEHT DA AB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pls need my wow 

mfg the mayhem


----------



## arrexis (13. November 2008)

Mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuche grade über den DL link herunterzuladen, allerdings bricht der dauernd mit der Meldung ab, dass das Installationsprogramm nicht heruntergalden werden konnte und ich alle anwendungen schließen soll -.-


----------



## SyPi (13. November 2008)

Für alle, die die beschriebenen DVD Probleme haben, es gibt jeweils von der US/EU Version ein ISO Abbild. Dieses kann man über das *.torrent Netzwerk Dowloaden. Ich denke es gibt nichts dagegen einzuwenden diese zu Downloaded, wenn man im Besitz des original Datenträgers oder mindestens eines gültigen Schlüssels ist.

World of Warcraft - Wrath of the Lich King Release, WOTLK-EU DVD
(http://www.mininova.org/tor/1994501)

World of Warcraft - Wrath of the Lich King Release, WOTLK-US DVD
(http://www.mininova.org/tor/1997508)


----------



## Mike.Mastermind (13. November 2008)

Hallo miteinander.
Voerst: Ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt aber bin nur auf einen Thread im Blizzdorum gekommen wo jemand das selbe Problem hat wie ich.

Ich habe das spiel normal installiert, patchen und dann bekomme ich eine blinkende meldung wo steht:
Warten auf schließen von Dateien, mit einem Ladebalken darunter der sich einfach nicht bewegt.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

und hier der post ausm blizz forum:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...905&sid=3#0


----------



## toryz (13. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß net genau ob das versionen oder preis abhängig ist..fakt is aber das in blizzards wow forum innerhalb kürzerster zeit über 26 Seiten aufgetan haben die probleme beim installieren haben/hatten
> 
> überall der gleiche fehler..annscheinend is die tome 3.mqp kaputt..bzw so doof auf die scheibe gepresst worden das 99,9999999999999999999% aller laufwerke auf der welt beim installieren bei2% abbrechen



Puh glück gehabt das ich zu dem Rest gehöre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest bin ich bei 60%


----------



## Ravnica (13. November 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

die datei MPQ-1/FullInstallLK/Data#common.MPQ/TILESET/Generic/burgundy_s.blp konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Fehler "2."

Weiss einer was dann zu tun ist? Der Fehler kommt bei 2% bei der Datei base-deDE.MPQ


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. November 2008)

Ravnica schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> die datei MPQ-1/FullInstallLK/Data#common.MPQ/TILESET/Generic/burgundy_s.blp konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Fehler "2."
> 
> Weiss einer was dann zu tun ist? Der Fehler kommt bei 2% bei der Datei base-deDE.MPQ



Es liegt daran, dass die ausgelieferte DvD Mist ist.

Bisher gibt es mehrere Abhilfen:

1) Wenn man mehrere Laufwerke im PC hat ein anderes nutzen

2) Das Programm CD- Bremse probieren http://www.cd-bremse.de/cdbremse.htm

3) Die funktionierenden Dateien auf die Platte kopieren, die nicht funktionierenden auf anderen/älteren PCs auf einen Stick/externe Platte kopieren, dann auf die eigne Platte kopieren und von Platte installieren.

4) Den von Blizz in Umlauf gebrachten Link http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/downloads.../InstallWoW.exe verwenden


----------



## toryz (13. November 2008)

Den Thread hier komplett gelesen?


----------



## Darkxman (13. November 2008)

Ich lade nun auch Wotlk runter, mit einer akzeptablen Geschwindigkeit von 700 kb/S und bin innerhalb von 10 min schon auf 28% gerutscht.. Aber das die CD nicht funktioniert ärgert mich doch auch ein wenig.. *grml*


----------



## NerroZurro (13. November 2008)

Hallo.


Ich habe das Problem das wen ich meine "neu" DvD von Woltk in mein Laufwerk schiebe, das sie bei 98% hängenbleibt! bis dahin kei problem keine meldungen nix. Aber was mich nervt das es schon das 3. mal ist das ich es versuche aber noch immer nicht geht. Bei den anderen beiträgen hab ich gelesen das sie bei 2% eine fehler meldung kriegen... ich kriege weder eine meldung noch was einfach bei 98% ist schluss er ladet nichts mehr. Hete seit 9:30 Zocken können, aber ich habe nach einer lösung gesucht aber war vergebens... Kennt jemand das gleiche Problem? Meine Gilden kollegen raten mir WoW Komplett neu zu installieren... aber da sind patches und alles andere das geht gut und ganze 12h! darauf hab ich jetzt echt kein bock...  gibts tipps oder sonst was, das man machen könnte? hoffe mal schwer...

hab ein neuen Pc (Quadcore) XP also eingentlich nichts was fehler machen sollte....



grüsse Nerro


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. November 2008)

Einfach ein wenig in den beiden Dicken Thread zu diesem Thema hier auf der ersten Seite lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toby!Firegragons:) (13. November 2008)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal wissen ob bei einem von euch WoW-Wotlk sich auch nicht installieren willl. Bei mir kommt immer der Fehler :
AppName: installer.exe AppVer: 3.2.3.429 ModName: urlmon.dll
ModVer: 6.0.2900.2180 Offset: 00003714


weiß einer von euch was ich machen kann?? blush.gif


MFG Toby


----------



## Espagnie (13. November 2008)

hey leute ich habe ein problem mit der installation von Wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zwar installiert er ganz friedlich und bei 85% kommt auf einma eine fehlermeldung
ganze genau diese hier:

"Das Installationsprogramm konnte die Datei "D:\Installer Tome 5.mpq" nicht lesen. Der Fehler kann durch Probleme mit dem Medium oder Laufwerk D:\ verursacht worden sein.-- Z.B. eine verkratzte oder verschmutzte CD-ROM/DVD-ROM, eine beschädigte Festplatte oder Netzwerkprobleme beim Downloaden des Installationsprogramms. (Die betroffene Datei ist "MPQs-2\unconditional\Data#lichking.MPQ\World\maps\Northrend\Northrend_35_23.adt", und der Fehlerkode lautet 5.) Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (Converter::Load)"

weiss einer zufällig was ich jetzt machen muss um endlich spielen zu können??
ich habe ja XP auf meinem rechner mit XP SP2 und meine vermutung war das ich Windows XP Service Pack 3 haben muss. habe ich da recht oder was muss ich tun? 
bitte dringend um hilfe!!

danke schonmal im vorraus =)


----------



## Espagnie (13. November 2008)

achso PS: an der CD kann es eigentlich nicht liegen da sie ja noch brandneu ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (13. November 2008)

So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich dmals bei der Installation von BC.

versuche mal die daten (alle 7,71G auf Festplatte zu kopieren und von dort dann die Installation zu starten.

Hat bei mir zu BC-Zeiten geklappt.


----------



## Dalmus (13. November 2008)

Espagnie schrieb:


> achso PS: an der CD kann es eigentlich nicht liegen da sie ja noch brandneu ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was absolut nichts heissen muß, was man auch an den unzähligen Threads in diversen Foren sehen kann, die das gleiche Thema behandeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast Du die Möglichkeit die Dateien von einem anderen Laufwerk auf Deinen Rechner zu bringen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. November 2008)

Espagnie schrieb:


> achso PS: an der CD kann es eigentlich nicht liegen da sie ja noch brandneu ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch. Soweit ich den Berichten hier entnommen habe handelt es sich um eine zweilagige Hybrid CD für MAc und Win.

Und mit der haben offensichtlich so einige Laufwerke Streit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (13. November 2008)

Wie auch in den anderen unzähligen Threads schon gesagt wurde, kann eventuell auch das Programm "CD-Bremse" helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Espagnie (13. November 2008)

hmm welche dateien meint ihr denn Oo


----------



## Espagnie (13. November 2008)

bei den meisten bricht die installation bei 2% ab...bei mir jedoch erst nach 85 % XD


----------



## Espagnie (13. November 2008)

yuhuuu es hat geklappt bei mir mit der installation!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei mir benötigte es nur ein kopieren der dateien von der dvd auf die festplatte. und das geschah ohne probleme :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (13. November 2008)

Espagnie schrieb:


> yuhuuu es hat geklappt bei mir mit der installation!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bin bei 83% und es ist saulangsam


----------



## Toby!Firegragons:) (13. November 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen was: 

*AppName: installer.exe	 AppVer: 3.2.3.429	 ModName: urlmon.dll
ModVer: 6.0.2900.2180	 Offset: 00003714*

heißt?


MFG Toby


----------



## Maladin (13. November 2008)

Bissel schmal deine Problembeschreibung. Präzisiere es doch mal ... woher diese Meldung oder was auch immer kommt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Toby!Firegragons:) (13. November 2008)

also ich wollte vor ca. 1h WoW-Wotlk intall. hab auf installieren geklickt und dann kam ne fehlermeldung und dann hab ich einfach ma auf son link geklickt wo stand: hier weitere infos zum fehler. dann stand da halt : AppName: installer.exe	 AppVer: 3.2.3.429	 ModName: urlmon.dll
ModVer: 6.0.2900.2180	 Offset: 00003714 


 hab auch wow schon reparriet aber nix passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (13. November 2008)

Von DVD - oder hast du den Client irgendwo geladen? 

Wenn du vom DVD Release installieren willst, lösche doch einfach WOW (ausser dem Interface, dem Screenshot und dem WTF Ordner) dann leg die DVD ein und installiere WotLK in das alte Verzeichnis.

Sichere vorher die Patches 3.01 -> 3.02 und 3.02 -> 3.03 so vorhanden. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. November 2008)

Paar haben auch das Problem aber ich poste es mal.

Es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung bei 2%:

 Die Datei "MPQs-1\FullInstallLK\Data#common.MPQ\TILESET\Generic\burgundy_s.blp" im Archiv "F:\Installer Tome 3.mpq" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Es trat folgender Fehler auf: "2". Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQFile::OpenFromArchive)

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Wenn ja bitte eine Nachricht schreiben währe am besten.


----------



## Toby!Firegragons:) (13. November 2008)

also hab die CD.

Soll ich ganzen WoW Ordner löschen?? außer die patches von 3.0.1-3.0.3?  
aber dann is doch wow ganz wech oO

WoW is bei mir nimma richtig installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ein ganzer ordner vom kollegen


----------



## Maladin (13. November 2008)

Toby!Firegragons:) schrieb:


> also hab die CD.
> 
> Soll ich ganzen WoW Ordner löschen?? außer die patches von 3.0.1-3.0.3?
> aber dann is doch wow ganz wech oO
> ...



Wenn du die schöne blaue Packung von WotLK aufgemacht hast, ist auf der DVD alles drauf. Du musst nicht vorher WoW und BC installieren. Dann hast du quasi eine saubere Installation. Habs selber ausprobiert (ja ich habe ein wenig geschwitzt).

Ging alles gut.

/wink maladin


----------



## Toby!Firegragons:) (13. November 2008)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns net funtz hol ichs mir einfach von nem kollegen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toby!Firegragons:) (13. November 2008)

na toll -.-' funtz net und hab jez kein WoW mehr aufm pc -.-


----------



## Zonalar (13. November 2008)

hab kein Bock den ganzen thread durchzulesen… wo bekomme ich die Installation für das Add-on her? habs gekauft aba mein scheiss Mac mini( Mac OS X) is so blöd und liest keine DvD's mehr…

Den Key hab ich


----------



## Toby!Firegragons:) (13. November 2008)

sry ka bin selber am überlegen wie ich das prob hier löse:
AppName: installer.exe	 AppVer: 3.2.3.429	 ModName: urlmon.dll
ModVer: 6.0.2900.2180	 Offset: 00003714


----------



## Tyro (13. November 2008)

Hallo, liebe Buffies,

Ja, ich wieß, es gibt shcon tig Threads zu den Probs aba dort würd überall von einer 2% Abbruch gesprochen, bei mir bricht die Installation bei 38% mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir wer helfen?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Ocian (13. November 2008)

In vielen Fällen hilft es CD bremse einzusetzen und das DvD laufwerk auf 1fache Geschwindigkeit runterzudrosseln


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. November 2008)

Hatte den gleichen Fehler bei 2%.

Kuck mal in dem Thread: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...65312&sid=3

Da wurde ein kleines Programm verlinkt ,womit man WotLK
ohne Probleme installieren kann (Programm ist von Blizzard).

Ich selber bin gerade bei 93%.


----------



## Raheema (13. November 2008)

das hatte ich auch habe einfach die CD noc mal neu rein gemacht dann gings !


----------



## Tyro (13. November 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> das hatte ich auch habe einfach die CD noc mal neu rein gemacht dann gings !



Hab ich ja probiert, 3 mal, DvD raus, mit einem Extra dafür vorgesehenen Tuch gesäubert, PC neu gestartet, DvD wieder rein --> Half nix!
Bin jetzt erst mal auf einem Geburtstag, werde es danach mal mit diesme Cd Bremse probieren°

mfg und Danke für die Antworten
Tyro


----------



## The Metal (13. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hatte den gleichen Fehler bei 2%.
> 
> Kuck mal in dem Thread: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...65312&sid=3
> 
> ...



yay bester post des tages danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. November 2008)

The schrieb:


> yay bester post des tages danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Problem hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal eien Frage:

Wieso muss man da was während der Installation downloaden?

Bei mir zeigt es zumindest was mit downloaden an.


----------



## Peacefighter (13. November 2008)

Also bis jetzt läfut es dank dem Link Super Vielen Vielen Danke ich hoffe das läuft jetzt durch

aber eine frage auf dem cover vom dem spiel steht drauf 12gb festplattenspeicher das is doch inklusive des etzten patches oder?


----------



## Basilan (13. November 2008)

Hi leute! ich hab ein Problem. Ich habe Wotlk gekauft und natürlich installiert.
Nachdem ich es installiert habe, habe ich nochmal den patch 3.0.1-->3.0.2 (631mb) und patch 3.0.2.9056-->3.0.3.9183 (41mb) installiert.
Ich habe ja gestern auf buffed gelesen, das man das machen muss, ansonsten müsste man das über den backgrounddownloader machen, und ich habs mir daher gestern schon von source4players gesaugt.
Danach konnte ich WoW spielen aber ich hatte den erweiterungs-code noch NICHT eingegeben.
Gleich darauf auf der hp von wow den code eingegeben --> gott sei dank erfolgreich :-", doch als ich starten wollte bekam ich die nachricht 

"Ihr Account ist für die Erweiterung freigeschalten aber es wurde keine Installation von Wrath of the lichking auf ihrem Computer gefunden"...

Ich habe repair.exe drüberlaufen lassen, aber es hat nichts gebracht. Kann mir da jemand vll helfen?

mfg Basi

EDIT: Danke, aber ich hab das Problem lösen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helenea (13. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Tidra hilft...aus Quelle vom offiziellen WoW Forum...wen wunderts kein Blue Post....hier der Dl Link...
> 
> Funktioniert...nach anfänglichen lahmen Zahlen doch recht zügig
> 
> ...




funktioinert recht gut.habe nur ein problem hatden lich king instaliert nun wolte der luncher noch ein paar patches installieren der erste funktioiert recht gut beim 2 schkiert mir der luncher ab kann mir wer helfen


----------



## Shadlight (13. November 2008)

Ich habe eine Löung für die mit den 2%. Ich hatte das problem auch. Fahrt euren Rechner einfach im Gesicherten Modus hoch, Instaliert Woltk Startet Pc neu>Todesritter


----------



## Richko (13. November 2008)

neeeeeeeed Help ich habe beim instal folgendes prob ( Das Installationsprogramm konnte die Datei "D:\Installer Tome 2.mpq" nicht lesen. Der Fehler kann durch Probleme mit dem Medium oder Laufwerk D:\ verursacht worden sein.-- Z.B. eine verkratzte oder verschmutzte CD-ROM/DVD-ROM, eine beschädigte Festplatte oder Netzwerkprobleme beim Downloaden des Installationsprogramms. (Die betroffene Datei ist "MPQs-1\FullInstallLK\Data#common-2.MPQ\Creature\Direwolf\PvPRidingDireWolf.M2", und der Fehlerkode lautet 0.) Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (Converter::Load). ) 

war auch schon bei media markt die haben mir ne neue WotlK dvd gegeben und jetzte schon wieder da ich fasse das langsam nich ich verzweifel langsam drann


----------



## Zonalar (13. November 2008)

In diesem Thread ist ein Link zum Download der WoW-Installation für WotLk


FÜR MAC-USER!!!!!!^^


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=76180


----------



## Richko (13. November 2008)

für alle die das porb noch haben habe ich auf den WOW Forum server diesen Download link gefunden durch andere die das prob auch haben da blizz sich bei der sache ja noch raus hält und nich rede und antwort stehen bevorzuge ich den link und install so

Link:

http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/downloads.../InstallWoW.exe


----------



## Ernamor (13. November 2008)

Ich bekomm beim patchen die Fehlermeldung :

 Der Blizzard Updater konnte die Datei "C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\Data\lichking.MPQ" nicht lesen. Der Fehler kann durch Probleme mit dem Medium oder Laufwerk C:\ verursacht worden sein. Die betroffene Datei ist "world\maps\Nexus80\Nexus80_30_29.adt", und der Fehlerkode lautet 0.

Reapir.exe hat nichts gebracht, reichts jetzt Wrath neu zu installieren oder muss alles neu, vielleicht gibts ja auch ne andere Lösung?


----------



## Crystalrider (14. November 2008)

ok, um mal aufs thema der technischen probleme bei der installation zurückzukommen...:

dvd is heut angekommen, installieren versucht, bricht ab...: verschmutzte dvd, oder kaputtes dvd-laufwerk, oder kaputte festplatte..... is alles quatsch...funktioniert alles einwandfrei...soooo:
jetzt hab ich iso-image von dvd erstellt + mit daemon-tools als virtuelles laufwerk gemounted...soweit so gut, die probleme von wegen laufwerk oder dvd müssten beseitigt sein...aber: installation bricht immer noch ab...
ich könnt kotzen...weitere versuche: habe weitere sprachpakete mitinstalliert und siehe da: die installation läuft immerhin bis 23 % statt bei 3 % abzubrechen, ABER: bricht dann im endeffekt auch ab...was ist los blizzard?? wollt ihr nur schnell kohle machen und schickt noch-nicht-gebrauchsfertige-dvds auf den markt??? scheise....ich hab mich so gefreut.... wer hat noch dieses problem? bzw. wichtiger wer hat ne lösung :-) ??

danke euch


----------



## abszu (14. November 2008)

Wenn euer DVD-Laufwerk die WotLK-DVD nicht erkennt, liegt das oft an einer veralteten Firmware des Laufwerks. Der Hersteller der WotLK-DVDs hat dem Anschein nach recht neue Rohlinge verwendet, es werden ne Menge Laufwerke aus den Jahren 2006 und davor damit Probleme haben. Versucht einfach, rauszufinden, von welchem Hersteller und welches Modell euer Laufwerk ist, und sucht dann auf der Homepage des Herstellers eures DVD-Laufwerks oder per Google nach einer neueren Firmware. 

Bei mir brachte dies jedenfalls den gewünschten Erfolg. Mein Laufwerk ist ein DVD-Brenner von LG aus dem Jahre 2006, mit der bisherigen Firmware 1.0 erkannte es nicht die DVD, es war, als hätte ich nen unbeschriebenen Rohling eingelegt. Hab dann ein Firmware-Update auf 1.02 gefunden, installiert, Win neu gestartet, DVD wieder rein - *zack* da war der Installations-Bildschirm und die WotLK-Installation lief. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richko (14. November 2008)

so leute dann noch mal was von mir weil ich selber fast verzweifelt wäre das aller beste is einfach alle datein (auch die versteckten) einfach nur auf die festplatte ziehen von da aus instllieren dann läuft alles wunder bar


----------



## Baeon (14. November 2008)

also ich nutze einen pc mit  ASUS DVD+- Laufwerk ca 1 jahr altes model

installation geht damit ohne probleme, weder pc bremse oder sonstiges tool  , auch musste ich nicht die patches aus dem wow ordner sichern - ging alles automatisch mit dem update auf 3.02.

auch die aussage/aufschrift an dem wow cover, das bei win xp - service pack 3 notwendig ist - kann ich nicht bestätigen

läuft bei mir auch so problemlos mit sp2 !!


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (14. November 2008)

man soll ja auch mal positives berichten 

lichking im MM erstanden, gestern abend zur besten zeit (20h) ohne probleme installiert und die patches 3.0.2 und 3.0.3 wurde auch erkannt ohne das neu was runtergeladen werden musste

der gewählte realm ist voll - position in der warteschlange 121 - 6 min später lief alles wie am schnürchen

mein rat an alle:

bevor irgendetwas neues bei WoW aufgespielt wird vorallem bei einem neuen patch als erstes immer den virenscanner deaktivieren und schon klappts auch mit blizzard (bei mir zumindest)

mit virenscanner die größten probleme bereits gehabt (bis hin zum wiederholten bluescreen)


----------



## Dagonzo (15. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß net genau ob das versionen oder preis abhängig ist..fakt is aber das in blizzards wow forum innerhalb kürzerster zeit über 26 Seiten aufgetan haben die probleme beim installieren haben/hatten
> 
> überall der gleiche fehler..annscheinend is die tome 3.mqp kaputt..bzw so doof auf die scheibe gepresst worden das 99,9999999999999999999% aller laufwerke auf der welt beim installieren bei2% abbrechen
> 
> super ich hab 2 rechner mit jeweils 3 dvd laufwerken unterschiedlicher preisqualität..und keine schafft es über die 2%


Und ich sage mal, es liegt zu 99,9% am User. Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal den Virenscanner ausschalten während der Installation.


----------



## abszu (15. November 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und ich sage mal, es liegt zu 99,9% am User. Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal den Virenscanner ausschalten während der Installation.



Nicht frech werden, bitte - in diesem Fall wars definitiv anders. Nur wie kommuniziert man den Leuten, daß sie entweder ne neue Firmware für ihr Laufwerk oder ein neues Laufwerk brauchen oder solange die DVD umtauschen im Laden, bis sie eine funktionierende Version erwischen? Eben...


----------



## Rinkon (15. November 2008)

Ich hab auch ein Problem: Habe Lich King über den Dowloadlink runtergeladen (also während dem Herunterladen installieren) und in den WoW Ordner reinkopiert. Wenn ich jetzt starten möchte, will er aber unbedingt den 631 MB großen Patch laden, was aber nonsens ist, da ich mit der Version vor ein paar Stunden noch gespielt habe.

Wie kann ich das umgehen und die Patches wiederherstellen lassen, bzw. wo muss ich das heruntergeladene WotLK reinkopieren?


----------



## dread42 (15. November 2008)

So, dann poste ich auch mal mein Problem:

Habe am Freitag WotLK bekommen und gleich mal installiert, da ich gelesen hatte, dass es eine gute Idee wäre Patch 3.0.2 und 3.0.3 extra in einerm anderen Ordner zu sichern, tat ich dies um unnötiges Downloaden zu vermeiden. Nachdem ich nun jedoch nach der Installation beide Patches installiert habe, bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermedlung beim Einloggen:

<html><body><P align="CENTER">Unable to connect.Please try again later. If the problem persists, please contact technical support at: <ahref="http://eu.blizzard.com/support/index.xml?gameeld=11&rootCategoryld=2100">http://eu.blizzard.com/support/index.xml?gameeld=11&rootCategoryld=2100</a></p></body></html>

Hab mich natürlich schon beim technischen Support von Blizzard erkundigt aber der ist ja bekanntlich nicht der schnellste. Alles andere, wie Internet usw. funktioniert, nur WoW nicht.

Falls es hilfreich ist: Ich bin auf einem Internat, das heißt um ins Internet zu kommen muss ich den Proxy des Internats benutzen, dieser blockiert jedoch sehr viele Internetseiten (ua. buffed.de) und online Games (ua. WoW). Diese Sperre wird jedoch an Wochenenden und an Werktagen ab 17:00 aufgehoben und bissher hatte ich keinerlei Probleme WoW oä. in diesen Zeiträumen zu spielen.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, will auch endlich mal das Addon testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

*abstaub* 


Moin 


ich habe auch ein Installation problem mit Wotlk 
ich hate vorgestern ein virus drauf und habe meinen Pc neu gemacht non habe ich WoW classic und BC neu rauf gemacht und das ging aber wenn ich Wotlk rauf machen will er scheint diese fehlermeldung 
aber immer nur bei 56% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is die fehlermeldung


könnt ihr mir helfen? 


Mfg
Raheema/Steffen


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Mai 2009)

Der Fehler steht eigentlich schon in der Meldung selbst - Medium defekt. Schon probiert eine heruntergeladene WotLK-Version zu installieren?


----------



## Tidoc (11. Mai 2009)

versuch mal die DVD auf platte zu kopieren wenn das nicht geht ist die DVD Defekt oder dein Laufwerk.

Am besten spiel irgendwo ausleihen installieren und gut ist


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

so jetzt gins -.- habe es noch einmal versucht und dann gings 
ich hasse blizzard -.-


----------



## Mikolomeus (11. Mai 2009)

eins ist komisch bei deiner installation... die datei die nicht funktionierte zu installieren wäre in dem ordner "MacOS" gewesen?!
du hast aber vista oben... warum installiert der MacOS WOTLK auch?

Komishc :-/


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

du frag mich nicht kenn mic hdamit nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

